# Salomon Lo-Fi



## Fox3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi guys, I’ve found a good deal on Salomon Lo-Fi 2020 boots but I’m not sure if I should pull the trigger.
I’m kind of intermediate rider looking to progress on Freeride (not interested in park at the moment), and I’m looking for a new pair of boots. I’ve some questions:

1) Are Lo-Fi responsive enough to pair with a 2021 Lib Tech Orca and Malavitas?
2) Are durable or after 10 days they will lose flex?

I can have a good deal also on Burton Imperial 2020, should I go Burton instread?

Thanks geeks ❄


----------



## Luxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

The Salomon's have stiffness rating of 5 and the Burton's have a rating of 7, so with that combo I would go for the Burtons.
The Salomon is really rated as a freestyle boot while the Burton is a Freeride/Freestyle boot.
All boots have a break in period and will become a litte more flexy at some point or another.

Having said that, and I am quoting BA/Angry here: The best boot is the one that fits you best, and your needs. 
So maybe neither of them are good for your feet, personally I do not buy boots online unless it's the same model that I already have.
Go to a board store and try several pairs, and have the people there help you.


----------



## Fox3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for the help man, but unfortunately In my area there are no ’big store’ to try multiple boots and compare  I’ve seen Andreas on Snowboardprocamp YT videos using Lo-Fi with Orca and Now Drive so I thought the flex of the boot was stiffer than advertised.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I wont recommend anything as boots are so personal for fit but Ill give you my experience. I have the imperial and found it way too stiff for my riding style. It stiffens up in the cold too apparently. Felt good in store though. I also have an orca and I prefer riding it with my old soft nike kaiju boots over my imperials. The kaiju are similar to hifi/lofi in stiffness. I tried on the lofi a week ago and in store it didnt feel super soft or anything. I couldnt imagine it would be an issue riding an orca unless you just like stiff boots, in which case a lofi is not a stiff boot.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Burtons break in alot too, so I doubt there's a huge difference in flex in the end. The Salomon liners soften quite a bit with body heat, so they are stiffer in the morning and softer throughout the day. I still put salomon liners in all my boots though, because they fit my feet. Use Salomon, Burton and K2 "shells", no huge difference there. The Burtons are rated stiff (Imperial is medium), and the K2s are rated stiffest, and they are still softer now than my Salomon Hi-Fi, which are rated 3/5, even though the Salomons have way more days than the K2, and almost the same as the Burtons. The Lo-Fi has a similar construction, so should be ok.


----------



## Fox3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Rip154 said:


> Burtons break in alot too, so I doubt there's a huge difference in flex in the end. The Salomon liners soften quite a bit with body heat, so they are stiffer in the morning and softer throughout the day. I still put salomon liners in all my boots though, because they fit my feet. Use Salomon, Burton and K2 "shells", no huge difference there. The Burtons are rated stiff (Imperial is medium), and the K2s are rated stiffest, and they are still softer now than my Salomon Hi-Fi, which are rated 3/5, even though the Salomons have way more days than the K2, and almost the same as the Burtons. The Lo-Fi has a similar construction, so should be ok.


So Burton boots wears out so fast?
I’m not looking for something stiff, but a mid flexing boot responsive enough for all mountain and free riding. 
At 200 bucks I’m really tempted to pull the trigger on Lo-Fi


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Fox3 said:


> So Burton boots wears out so fast?
> I’m not looking for something stiff, but a mid flexing boot responsive enough for all mountain and free riding.
> At 200 bucks I’m really tempted to pull the trigger on Lo-Fi


Breaking in doesnt mean wear out.


----------

